
Hong Kong goods for export to U.S. to be labelled made in China - throwaway888abc
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china-hongkong/hong-kong-goods-for-export-to-u-s-to-be-labelled-made-in-china-idUSKCN2570UT
======
mytailorisrich
I though they were already labelled "HK, China", or "HK, SAR" because China
itself wants to make it clear, although 'SAR' probably means nothing to most
people.

In any case this sounds like PR spin from the US more than anything else.

------
simonblack
Well, ain't that the truth?

